# Do I need to clean-up after Bora-Care spraying?



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

After suggestions by many of you:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/spray-beams-before-closing-ceiling-basement-181775/#post1200481

Earlier today, I finally was able to spray 2 gallons of Bora Care using the Solo 430-2G sprayer, with a fan-tip option.

Seems all went well, except of course I had some runoffs, but no harm done as my floor is still concrete, and everything in the basement was covered with protective plastic cloth (which has by now been thrown out).

My question is this: Some of the runoffs are now clearely showing on the metal studs (frames) both vertically and horizontally. They do indeeed look like honey and my question is this, do I need to remove them or are they completely harmless? If any of them comes in contact with sheetrock (I am using purple type), could it harm it in any way?

I have guys coming in a couple of days (making it 72 hours after I sprayed Bora Care) to start doing the sheetrock, and I want to make sure that these extra runoffs aren't going to cause anyone or anything any problems.

Input is appreciated!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have never seen a Bora Care application drip like honey. What you describe sounds like sap drippings from new framing wood but you say you have metal studs. I am baffled.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

The wood absorbs the boracare. The drip off should not be a problem, unless it runs outside onto the landscaping. Termites are looking for wood in contact with soil. I do not think you need to treat the ceiling joists as long as the ends of the joists sit on the sill plate and the sill plate area has been treated. The wood with boracare treatment will prevent termites from chewing into it, as well as discourage other insects from crossing the surface. That means to me that if the "honey" coating is there, it will deter all bugs, even if it is on non-wooden surfaces.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should have only sprayed the bottom plates and 2' up the walls above it.
Not sure why your spraying metal studs.
No way would I even be using metal studs below grade.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with joecaption's comments, but it is already done. I would not try to rinse off the boracare because it is not good for landscapes. I mean, where does the runoff go?


----------



## Donald32 (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with you but these sprays are not this much good, they are not used for a long term clean up because when the spray effect is finished everything comes to the previous condition.

Brisbane Pest Treatment


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

BoraCare is absorbed into the wood and will protect the wood for decades. It is not easy to apply after construction because the wooden surfaces are covered. I would use it myself IF I was building a wooden house in an area with termite problems.


----------

